# Driving Licence (Fujairah vs Other Emirates)



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

My agent says getting a driving licence in Fujairah is much easier than getting it in Dubai or other emirates. I need to know if that is true. I am about to register a company in Fujairah Creative City but the only botheration is I need to go there to get DL which could take months !


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I've never heard that. I did everything in Sharjah. However, if I had remembered to bring my rental contract for Dubai, I could have registered my car in Dubai. Also, the registration can be switched from another emirate to the one where you have your rental contract. 

I wouldn't want to drive to Fujairah for those matters. I've been there, it's a bit of a hilly drive.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Val_TX said:


> I've never heard that. I did everything in Sharjah. However, if I had remembered to bring my rental contract for Dubai, I could have registered my car in Dubai. Also, the registration can be switched from another emirate to the one where you have your rental contract.
> 
> I wouldn't want to drive to Fujairah for those matters. I've been there, it's a bit of a hilly drive.


Thanks for the response. Did you take driving lessons and tests in Sharjah or you were eligible to convert DL of your native country to UAE DL ? If you took tests, how was the experience to get DL - number of classes, number of days, number of attempts, and the amount of money you spent ?


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I just checked online and you have to get the DL in the emirate that has your residency, which will be Fujairah. This will indeed be difficult. I myself have a company registered in Fujairah. However, I didn't have to take the tests as mine was directly transferable. 

Are you locked into Fujairah?


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

The one major benefit that Ras Al Khaimah (for example) has over Dubai is that it permits non-citizens who hold "exchangeable" licenses to exchange directly for UAE licenses. Dubai however requires that you must be a citizen of an "exchangeable" license country as well as a license holder to conduct an exchange. So an Indian citizen with a Canadian license for example can convert it to a UAE license in RAK with no further ado, but would have to go through 20 hours of classes and a road test in Dubai.

I'm not sure whether Fujairah has a similar policy, but it is a very good reason for many people to pick RAK as the jurisdiction for their company to incorporate in.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

sm105 said:


> The one major benefit that Ras Al Khaimah (for example) has over Dubai is that it permits non-citizens who hold "exchangeable" licenses to exchange directly for UAE licenses. Dubai however requires that you must be a citizen of an "exchangeable" license country as well as a license holder to conduct an exchange. So an Indian citizen with a Canadian license for example can convert it to a UAE license in RAK with no further ado, but would have to go through 20 hours of classes and a road test in Dubai.
> 
> I'm not sure whether Fujairah has a similar policy, but it is a very good reason for many people to pick RAK as the jurisdiction for their company to incorporate in.


That's a big plus, but I am afraid that doesn't apply to me. I hold an Indian DL. If it's comparatively very easy to pass driving test in RAK let me know and I will open a company in RAK instead of Fujairah.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

currently_indian said:


> That's a big plus, but I am afraid that doesn't apply to me. I hold an Indian DL. If it's comparatively very easy to pass driving test in RAK let me know and I will open a company in RAK instead of Fujairah.


Sorry, no idea about that. I was able to simply convert my Canadian license. I have a Nepalese colleague though who is going through the full licensing process in RAK and he constantly grumbles about the bureaucratic pointlessness of it all.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

At least RAK is closer or at least an easier drive than Fujairah if you do have to take the lessons. There is a separate thread on the various FZs and RAK got a lot of good feedback as did Fujairah. Ajman is another option, even Sharjah FZ.


----------

